# Any Losties here?



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Anybody else here a Lost fan?  Did you do the Dharma game?  Apparently our reward for all of that is some "exclusive content" videos from ABC - that talk about things any real Lost fan knows already.  I'm excited about season 5, but I want some new mythology now!


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I love Lost! I have even been watching it on Monday nights on Sci-Fi to fill in the time til it comes back on. I hate it that it always takes so long for their season to start.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Heh, I've been watching the DVDs when I have time.  I always get last season's DVDs for Christmas from my in-laws!  I've only made it to the middle of season 2, though.  I agree that it's hard to wait for the new season, but I do like that they have the whole season at once with no reruns.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We are huge Lost fans... Counting down the days til new season start in January!!









I miss Charlie!!


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't wait! I have the first 3 seasons on dvd and will be waiting for season 4 that comes out soon. I want to see what else they do with the whole Kate-Sawyer-Jack triangle.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

LOVE IT!!!  I didn't get addicted until Sci Fi started playing them from the beginning.  Then, the 4 they play each week weren't enough, so Matt bought me all of the available seasons on DVD for my birthday (hmm, a present just as much for him?!).  I can't tell you the last time we watched anything else.  
NO spoilers ya'll.....I'm still on season 3.  I figure we'll be done watching it by January so we can start season 5 when it airs!
Angela - I love Charlie too!! 
Soapy - Season 4 is released I think December 8th...he got that for me too!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*DH is a big Lost fan. Me? I keep getting "lost" between all the flashbacks *


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Jen said:


> NO spoilers ya'll.....I'm still on season 3. I figure we'll be done watching it by January so we can start season 5 when it airs!


IMO, season 3 was a little slow, at least at first. A lot of people I know drifted away at that point. Hang on, though, because season 4 was non-stop!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought _Bad Twin_ the day it came out. I've read _The Third Policeman_. I have every episode of Lost on my hard drives but I'm still DVR'ing the G4 versions for the little blurbs. Am I a Lostie?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Just saw another preview... Come on January 21!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> IMO, season 3 was a little slow, at least at first. A lot of people I know drifted away at that point. Hang on, though, because season 4 was non-stop!


That's what we're finding out, we're about 5 episodes in and I'm not a big fan so far. I don't like the Others, I want them all to die! Plus I'm really bummed at some of the people that have died. Especially Libby!! Booo to that choice!! 
I'll hang in, thanks for the tip that it does get better!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Jen said:


> That's what we're finding out, we're about 5 episodes in and I'm not a big fan so far. I don't like the Others, I want them all to die! Plus I'm really bummed at some of the people that have died. Especially Libby!! Booo to that choice!!
> I'll hang in, thanks for the tip that it does get better!


Oh, you'll find out a lot more about the Others! Just keep plowing through! Even by the end of the third season, you won't know what to believe about the Others.

I was bummed about Libby, too. I felt like she had more backstory to tell, like


Spoiler



why she was in the mental institution


,


Spoiler



who her husband was and how he died


, and


Spoiler



why she offered a guy she didn't know her boat


. I listen to the official Lost podcast, though, and the producers didn't seem to think that she had much left to say, although they did express interest in having her come back as a guest star.

Oh, Angela reminded me, there is a season 4 trailer out on YouTube.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I feel, well, Lost!

I've never watched Lost.  For that matter I've never seen 24, Dancing With The Stars, American Idol, Desperate Housewives, or any of the "reality" shows (they're not MY reality).

I used to watch CSI, NCIS, Criminal Minds, Law and Order, etc.  Now I'm more likely to turn them off and my Kindle on.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I'm a potential Lost fan - I started watching some of the episodes, I think about halfway through Season 1, but for a variety of reasons lost track of it after that. We've got it lined up on Netflix to check out. 

I'd like to snag it on the Sci-Fi channel, but I haven't been able to find the darned first episode so I can watch the whole thing! Ack!

Of course, we still have to finish watching season 5 of Babylon 5...

Mike


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

marianner said:


> Anybody else here a Lost fan? Did you do the Dharma game? Apparently our reward for all of that is some "exclusive content" videos from ABC - that talk about things any real Lost fan knows already. I'm excited about season 5, but I want some new mythology now!


Glad I haven't clicked that link then. I found it funny that I was given the "cinemagrapher" job. That's another function of my RL job. LOL
I got another email today, but haven't read it yet.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

We are losties too in our house. We watched the first season, went away for about half a season and came back and have been watching ever since. It's a hard show to watch because if you miss an episode, you are "lost"   and it's hard to keep track of who is who and doing what to whom! It definitely takes commitment. Don't despair about those who have died...nothing is ever what it seems on that show.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I just had to come in here and see what losties are.  Won't tell you what I thought it meant.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Anybody seen the "sneak preview" of season 5?  It's on You Tube now.  Looks like maybe the first episode will be Kate-centric.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I LOVE Lost!  I have to admit I was getting a little disappointed with Season 3, but Season 4 made up for it!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Me, a Lostie? My Kindle is named Sawyer! I pretend the first part of the third season doesn't exist, though. Can't wait for it to come back. I want to know about Desmond and Penny, Sayid, and Sawyer, of course.

Nemo


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't watch it, just don't like anything about it BUT DH is a huge fan.
I always record it for him when he's gone. When it's back on I'll just take my kindle to the bedroom and read.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> I pretend the first part of the third season doesn't exist, though.


Oh, it wasn't _that_ bad. Didn't we find out a lot of stuff about the Others?

BTW, Sawyer is the _perfect_ name for a Lost fan's Kindle!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

marianner said:


> Oh, it wasn't _that_ bad. Didn't we find out a lot of stuff about the Others?
> 
> BTW, Sawyer is the _perfect_ name for a Lost fan's Kindle!


I know it was necessary to learn about the Others, I just missed everyone else! I actually didn't mind the second season that much, which seems to be the one everyone criticizes. The fourth season was fantastic. I don't know how they are going to top it. I think getting an end date for the series was really a step in the right direction.

I was btw. Sawyer, Sayid, or Lotus (favorite flower) for my Kindle. Sawyer it was.

Nemo


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I can't wait for LOST to come back on. It is the best show on TV.

check out this website...It gives good insight to little things you sometimes miss...

http://lostpedia.com/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

I was a huge Lost fan until I got "lost" after missing almost the entire 3rd season thanks to a new job and school but I'm going to buy all 4 seasons and have a Lost Marathon on my birthday next week!  It'll probably be the only time I'll put my Kindle down...


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

Angela said:


> We are huge Lost fans... Counting down the days til new season start in January!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*GASP* OMG!!! DID THEY KILL CHARLIE!!! NOOOOO! He was my reason for watching Lost in the first place!   ...oh well, I guess I'll have to draw inspiration from Jack instead...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

We just finished Season 3 last night, I'm not sure what to think right now.  (We have season 4, just haven't started it yet - I'm so happy I don't have to wait a year for it!).  Obviously since there are more seasons they didn't actually get off the island, and when someone here said 'I miss Charlie', I thought that meant he didn't really die.  Now I don't know what to think, but thanks for not spoiling it!  And I'm intrigued by the comment of 'don't despair those that have died, nothing is as it seems'....interesting.  Guess we'll have a season 4 marathon before we have to leave for Florida.  Oh, who am I kidding - we're both bringing our laptops so I'm sure we'll bring it with us.  It's SO easy to get obsessed with this show!!!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The other thing I have to give the writers "props" for is talking to ABC and saying basically, look we need an end date. The show was a surprise hit and I read somewhere that they had originally only written 6 episodes, so when it took off, the writers were all "OMG, what do we do now?" So, knowing that they have xx episodes, will finally help answer some of these questions. Although it still feels like they are raising more than they are answering!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lost is returning on January 21st for all you fans.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm definitely a Lost fan... I'm in the process of watching Season 4 on Blu-ray to prepare for Season 5 next month.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mom133d said:


> The show was a surprise hit and I read somewhere that they had originally only written 6 episodes, so when it took off, the writers were all "OMG, what do we do now?"


The producers say they had the entire story line pretty much worked out before they started on the first episode, just not in tiny detail... but they knew the entire story. I tend to believe them, after listening to all the podcasts they have done.

Mike


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

drenee said:


> Lost is returning on January 21st for all you fans.


I am counting the days... already have the dvr set to record!!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

jmiked said:


> The produces say they had the entire story line pretty much worked out before they started on the first episode, just not in tiny detail... but they knew the entire story. I tend to believe them, after listening to all the podcasts they have done.
> 
> Mike


Hmm, well I did get my info from an interview Matthew Fox gave on The Daily Show right before Season 2...I'd believe the producers over an actor as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mom133d--

Having only 6 episodes written (Matthew Fox) and having the whole story arc planned (Producers) aren't really contradictory statements, they could both be true.

I loved Lost while I watched it, but got distracted and missed so much that I'm going to need to rent the dvds...I'll probably watch the new season whether I do or not, and just say "huh?"  a lot.  Of course I do that most of the time anyway...

Huh?

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm definitely a Lost fan... I'm in the process of watching Season 4 on Blu-ray to prepare for Season 5 next month.
> 
> Mike


DITTO!! We're only on the 4th episode of the 4th season. I didn't watch the show until it started re-runs on the Sci Fi network, then gave up on that and bought all the DVD's. Honestly, I'm not sure how well we're going to deal with only being able to watch one episode a week  !!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am counting the days... already have the dvr set to record!!


I am also counting the days. My daughter lives in a different time zone so I actually call her to find out if anything big happened before I watch it. It is so intense. I'm also the person who peeks at Christmas presents before Christmas and reads the last chapter in books before the end of the book.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

My husband is a huge lost fan.  I enjoy watching it though I only watch it for one character, John Locke.  Some reason I really love his character.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Hmm, well I did get my info from an interview Matthew Fox gave on The Daily Show right before Season 2...I'd believe the producers over an actor as well.


Heh, heh. The actors don't even know from one week to the next if their character is going to be alive. 

Mike


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

_I_ heard that they had originally planned to kill off Jack pretty early on but for some reason changed their minds. Maybe in the season 1 DVD bonus features? Anybody else remember this, or did I make it up?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I recall that Carleton Cuse (one of the producers) has said that they had intended to kill off Jack in the first several episodes, but changed their minds because they liked the character.

Mike


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Midway through the premier episode some unseen monster came crashing through the jungle. I turned it off then and there and haven't thought about the show since this thread.  But don't mind me; I'm dismissive of TV in general.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> But don't mind me;


OK.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Midway through the premier episode some unseen monster came crashing through the jungle. I turned it off then and there and haven't thought about the show since this thread. But don't mind me; I'm dismissive of TV in general.


It's probably a good thing that you didn't stick around to actually see the "smoke" monster, then, Teninx.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Midway through the premier episode some unseen monster came crashing through the jungle. I turned it off then and there and haven't thought about the show since this thread. But don't mind me; I'm dismissive of TV in general.


Actually, I almost turned it off myself because of that. Matt and I looked at each other both rolling our eyes. But, I stuck around and very quickly got hooked. Glad I did!


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

mom133d said:


> The other thing I have to give the writers "props" for is talking to ABC and saying basically, look we need an end date. The show was a surprise hit and I read somewhere that they had originally only written 6 episodes, so when it took off, the writers were all "OMG, what do we do now?" So, knowing that they have xx episodes, will finally help answer some of these questions. Although it still feels like they are raising more than they are answering!


This is good to know. I remember being hooked on "The Pretender" which was cancelled abruptly with alot of questions left unanswered. They did a couple of movies afterward but they didn't help very much and actually brought up more questions. I would hate to have this happen to Lost.

I missed all of last season for Lost, but found that I could watch all of it for free on ABC.com so now I am ready for the new season.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

We just finished season 4 this weekend, WOW!!  Can't wait for the new season now!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm excited for the new season. Can't wait. I've tried (and so have friends) to get DH into the show, but its a no-go because it is hard to catch-up without watching the previous seasons and we can't get him through it. Grrr Men. No offense I'm sure you gentlemen say the same thing about women every now and then. 

LSbookend


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

The smoke monster almost did it for me as well.  I had never seen any of the episodes and couldn't figure out what all the hoopla was about.  Then at the beginning of the year I was in the hospital on bed rest for preterm labor.  Those two weeks I watched all 4 seasons.  Now I am hooked.    LOL  I must find out what's going to happen next.  Thanks for the update on the season start date!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Lost is my one of my favorite shows.  Can't wait for it to be back on


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Just 15 more days!!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Tonight! Who's excited. I am. At 9pm I will be in front of the TV becoming another mindless American.  At least this show can make you think.

LSbookend


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm excited!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm watching tonight. Can't wait. I'm recording in case someone calls or I can't get my talkative husband to be quiet.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I'm watching tonight. Can't wait. I'm recording in case someone calls or I can't get my talkative husband to be quiet.


I have to rush home from my sons cubscouts meeting, if I don't make it in time...we will have it taped. Yay, it's finally coming back on


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

FINALLY!!!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm curious to see how they recap the first four seasons in only one hour  . Just over 5 hours till I find out!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah I am excited! Excellent show. Second only to The Sopranos in my opinion....and Sopranos really flopped there at the last 2 seasons.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I'm watching tonight. Can't wait. I'm recording in case someone calls or I can't get my talkative husband to be quiet.


Yep, I DVR all episodes of Lost, too! I keep them there for potential reference until I get the DVDs.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, Now that Hurley has disobeyed Anna Lucia's ghost...what happens next?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Why does the Island demand that these 6 return? What about Walt?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What about Claire's warning? Will they take the children with them?


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Where is Claire? 
If the groups on the island stay in the same time line why does Claire stay with the survivors of plane crash? Ben brough her on the island. Or how about the researchers from witmore why do they stay in the same "time zone" 
LSbookend


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe Claire isn't in the time warp because she is with Jacob.  Or maybe the cabin is outside of time.  I think it will be a several weeks before she shows up.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I was a Lost fan but they lost me when they took that really long break between seasons.
I think season 3 and 4. (?) Anyway I tried but I just couldn't get back into it. I also thought that the writers didn't have much clue where they were going with it and it lost a sense of purpose.

Might just be me though...
Eric


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

My question of the week is.....Is Sun working for Ben or Widmore?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Why does Faraday at times act like he has no clue, yet others like he has all the answers?? Where in time does he actually fit in?? Was his time back during the construction of the Orchid?? or did he travel back in time??

I love this show!!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Angela said:


> Why does Faraday at times act like he has no clue, yet others like he has all the answers?? Where in time does he actually fit in?? Was his time back during the construction of the Orchid?? or did he travel back in time??


Maybe we'll see his mom soon and get a better idea how old he _really_ is. Maybe he's ageless, like Richard Alpert.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Regarding Faraday, I seem to remember a flashback to an earlier time, maybe 1800s. I think he was leaving himself notes as he traveled through time. That's why his notebook is so important. Also, didn't someone visit him at some college?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Did you notice that the girl started to bleed from her nose, didn't that happen to the lab rats he tested on.  I think Desmond visited him in College, if I remember right.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Great Article...http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,1550612_20245769_20253910,00.html?xid=email-top25-today-%27Lost%27+recap%3A+True+lies


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Great Article...http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,1550612_20245769_20253910,00.html?xid=email-top25-today-%27Lost%27+recap%3A+True+lies


Thank you


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

durphy said:


> Regarding Faraday, I seem to remember a flashback to an earlier time, maybe 1800s. I think he was leaving himself notes as he traveled through time. That's why his notebook is so important. Also, didn't someone visit him at some college?


I don't remember seeing him _really_ back in time. Desmond did come to see him at Oxford while he was jumping back and forth, but that was while he was in the army, presumably the 90s at the earliest. Faraday does seem to have a lot of notes in his notebook that he doesn't remember writing. And there was the one page that said really big something like, if anything goes wrong, Desmond Hume will be my constant. He seems to have been having the same memory problems Charlotte is having now all along, possibly the result of his experiments. No nosebleeds, though, at least not that I remember.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, mostly more questions for me instead of answers. 
Were we supposed to know the creepy old lady at the end with Ben? 
And what about Walt...how does he fit and does he have to go back to the island too?
Where are the other portholes? There must be at least one other one on the island because Ben destroyed the Orchid one when he moved the island.
Charlotte, she's "still trying to find where she was born". On the island?
This show makes my head hurt!!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Ok, mostly more questions for me instead of answers.
> Were we supposed to know the creepy old lady at the end with Ben?


That one I know! She was the lady in Desmond's flashbacks who kept showing up and telling him that he couldn't change things. She was also in a picture on his head monk's (Father? I can't remember what his title was.) desk.

WRT Walt, I don't know, but I just heard a _great_ theory from a caller on a Lost podcast I listen to. The producers/Matthew Fox have said that M.F. is the only cast member who knows how the show is going to end. The caller hypothesized that this was because


Spoiler



M.F. has already filmed the ending, with young Walt


.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

marianner said:


> I don't remember seeing him _really_ back in time. Desmond did come to see him at Oxford while he was jumping back and forth, but that was while he was in the army, presumably the 90s at the earliest. Faraday does seem to have a lot of notes in his notebook that he doesn't remember writing. And there was the one page that said really big something like, if anything goes wrong, Desmond Hume will be my constant. He seems to have been having the same memory problems Charlotte is having now all along, possibly the result of his experiments. No nosebleeds, though, at least not that I remember.


Oh okay, I thought I remembered the lab rats he was testing(time traveling) having nose bleeds. Later they would die. Argghhh the period between the Lost episodes are too long, I'm forgetting everything. Still love it though


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I heard a great theory on the Jay and Jack Lost podcast today. Ryan O. from the Transmission podcast thinks


Spoiler



that it will turn out that the Losties will turn out to be the Hostiles that the Dharma people were fighting


.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Ooh, great theory!  I love the Jay and Jack podcast. I'm looking forward to listening again. I do seem to remember seeing Faraday way back in like the 1800's, too. 

Regarding Claires warning not to bring Aaron back to the island... I believe that what she actually said was, "Don't you dare bring him back." while she was in Aarons room... however she never said his name, so she could have meant Locke- as in don't you dare bring Locke back to the island.

Seriously, I love this show. But without the podcast to listen to I think I would be hopelessly lost half the time. It's nice to hear theories and hear how various story lines tie together.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Panjo said:


> Ooh, great theory! I love the Jay and Jack podcast. I'm looking forward to listening again. I do seem to remember seeing Faraday way back in like the 1800's, too.
> 
> Regarding Claires warning not to bring Aaron back to the island... I believe that what she actually said was, "Don't you dare bring him back." while she was in Aarons room... however she never said his name, so she could have meant Locke- as in don't you dare bring Locke back to the island.
> 
> Seriously, I love this show. But without the podcast to listen to I think I would be hopelessly lost half the time. It's nice to hear theories and hear how various story lines tie together.


I love Lost podcasts! I listen to Jay and Jack, and there used to be one called LostCasts, or something like that, but I think they disbanded. They seemed to be getting bored with it. And the Official Lost Podcast, of course, is the best.

Hmmm, you're the second person to think they saw Faraday in the 1800s, so I'm going to have to figure this one out!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I can't remember which podcast it was that had the Character Analysis' at the end of last season- I think maybe Dharma Dummies. I LOVED those. It focused on one person and chronologically went through everything we know about them. Since there is so much jumping through time in Lost it was nice to look at everyone from birth on. 

I really don't listen to the Official one, I'll have to start!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

If you want to _really_ start wasting time on a forum...go look around here.

http://www.losttv-forum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love lostpedia when I'm trying to figure out LOST...to find out all about the Faraday character go to.....http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Daniel_Faradayikepediaw


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,1550612_20245769_20255638,00.html?xid=email-whattowatch-lastnight-%27Lost%27+recap%3A+Time+after+time

Analyzing last night's show.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

No comments on the most recent episode?!? I LOVED it! I'm so happy Jin is alive, AND we get to know more about Rousseau. And the part where Sawyer was watching Kate and Claire. Awwwww. I wonder if the whispers that they hear on the island are from themselves when they're time traveling.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Good theory about the whispering. That makes sense. When everyone goes back to the island will the time travel stop? I can't wait until everyone goes back.  Why does Ben want Aaron? I'm so glad Jin is alive. This season is the most exciting ever.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Good theory about the whispering. That makes sense. When everyone goes back to the island will the time travel stop? I can't wait until everyone goes back. Why does Ben want Aaron? I'm so glad Jin is alive. This season is the most exciting ever.


I think Ben wanted to use Aaron to get both Kate and Aaron back to the island. Because Kate so adamantly refused when Jack brought up the subject, Ben has to trick her into going back.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I also think there might be something about finding the next leader out of the kids who were born/concieved on the island. Maybe they are rounding up Aaron, Sun's child, even Walt to go back to the island. I wonder if back in season one when the losties were in the forest and we saw the kids feet walking by (one with the teddy bear) that was actually Aaron and the other kids in the future?


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I thought they were the kids from the plane. Don't forget we also know Witmore was an other. I wonder if he dislikes Ben so much because he was going to be the next leader and then Ben came in who was not an original other but part of Darma. That one guy who has always been around says that they have a certain why of picking there leaders.

LSbookend


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, I'm so glad that Jin is alive, too!  That's totally awesome that he's hooked up with Rouseau.  I can't wait to see what happens to the rest of her group.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Panjo said:


> I wonder if the whispers that they hear on the island are from themselves when they're time traveling.


I don't think that's it. For one thing, they are being pretty careful not to affect anything in the past. Back in season 2, I think, someone had recorded the whispers off the show and analyzed them - they seemed to be coming from those who had died on the island. Like the whispers just before


Spoiler



Shannon was shot


 had


Spoiler



Boone's voice saying, hi, sis


.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Big Lost fan. I can't believe I missed this thread. I am a Sawyer girl through and through. Jack irks me.

Anywho, I have a theory on who or what Richard Alpert is. RA the egyptian god , get it? Ok the 4 toed statue looks egyptian, Richard is obviously immortal and NOT a time traveler, the eyeliner IMO it leans towards alot of the others are 'retired' Gods. Makes you wonder who jacob is?

Oh and if you look carefully the name of that boat is an anagram for reincarnation hmmm..


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Anywho, I have a theory on who or what Richard Alpert is. RA the egyptian god , get it? Ok the 4 toed statue looks egyptian, Richard is obviously immortal and NOT a time traveler, the eyeliner IMO it leans towards alot of the others are 'retired' Gods. Makes you wonder who jacob is?
> 
> Oh and if you look carefully the name of that boat is an anagram for reincarnation hmmm..


That's a really interesting theory, chobitz! I don't think I've heard that one before. But what would an Egyptian god be doing on an island in the south Pacific? Do you think the donkey wheel portal ever went the other way?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> That's a really interesting theory, chobitz! I don't think I've heard that one before. But what would an Egyptian god be doing on an island in the south Pacific? Do you think the donkey wheel portal ever went the other way?


I think they have to have two-way portals somewhere since they come and go from the island all the time. But where are the other portals since the one at the Orchid was destroyed when Ben blew through the wall.


----------



## julietw (Jan 26, 2009)

There's a character on LOST called Richard Alpert?! 

I haven't watched in a while, as I felt the show became so out of focus--at least imho, it was beginning to remind me of Twin Peaks--too many characters after they brought in "others." 

Probably should read up and get back into it...The "Richard Alpert" I know was Tim Leary's best friend and a fellow-genius prof from Harvard. They traveled into the "next dimension" together    and never came back to ordinary 9-5 life.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad Jin is alive. Figured that Ben was engineering everyone to get them to go with Jack to the island. Still not sure who Jacob is, but I like the theory about RA...  I think Aaron may be a constant for the island since he was born there and may be the key. Of course supposedly they all need to return, and Hurley is still in lock up.... and what about Sun's & Jin's baby?? If Sun agrees to go back, does she take the baby with her, or is she to be left behind??


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, there's all kinds of speculation about poor little Ji Yeon!  Several people have mentioned that, even though Aaron was 3 or 4 (and only about a year older than her), Sun showed Kate a picture of Ji Yeon as a infant.  There's everything from the idea that she's been kidnapped, to Sun has pretty much abandoned her to be raised by her grandmother.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I KNEW they wouldn't let Jin die! As soon as that boat exploded both Matt and I said there was no way he was dead. I really want this season to go somewhere quickly, but I have a feeling there will be many more episodes with this effort to get back to the island. I can't wait for them to get back - and hopefully, Kate will drop Jack and FINALLY make a commitment to Sawyer. Can't stand Jack! Kate and Sawyer are clearly meant for each other, I'm hoping she'll realize that! 
My personal favorite has to be Desmond though, I was worried at the end of the last season he wouldn't be back. 
I just saw this on MSN, an article with the actor that plays Jin that talks about the smoke monster:
http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=352078&gt1=28130


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I miss Charlie... with all this craziness, there has to be a way to bring him back!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Angela said:


> I miss Charlie... with all this craziness, there has to be a way to bring him back!


Does anyone here also watch Chuck? Last week's episode guest starred Charlie as a rock star.  It was great seeing him again.

Looking forward to tonight!!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's a recently Lost-related Kindle book for those of you as obsessed as me:


Also in a MobileReference edition without a picture:
The Little Prince or Le Petit Prince (Illustrated) by Antoine de Saint-Exupery. Published by MobileReference (mobi).

I checked out the samples, and the text is the same translation and everything. The MobileReference version has a table of contents, but the pictures are clearer on the other one. MobileReference is quite a bit cheaper, too.


----------



## Woodbadger (Jan 29, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Oh and if you look carefully the name of that boat is an anagram for reincarnation hmmm..


And...to follow through on this interesting thought ----
The van that Ben is driving around in for "Canton-Rainier" Cleaners?

"Canton-Rainier" is ALSO an anagram of Re-incarnation 

Head spinning yet??


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

What does The Little Prince have to do with Lost?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> What does The Little Prince have to do with Lost?


I wonder too.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok so we saw the temple last monday and the smoke monster guards it...

It had egyptian hiroglyphics on it! So my Ra theory still holds true (so far).

I am forgetting characters but who was that older woman in the church, besides the scientist's mother of course.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> What does The Little Prince have to do with Lost?


Sawyer was reading it on the beach in season two.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Sawyer was reading it on the beach in season two.


Wow, I would never have gotten that one. Thanks.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Ok so we saw the temple last monday and the smoke monster guards it...
> 
> It had egyptian hiroglyphics on it! So my Ra theory still holds true (so far).
> 
> I am forgetting characters but who was that older woman in the church, besides the scientist's mother of course.


When I saw that I got excited!! Hubby just gave me a funny look and I had to explain about the RA theory.

I know I have seen that woman before. I just can't remember if it was on the island or not...


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> When I saw that I got excited!! Hubby just gave me a funny look and I had to explain about the RA theory.
> 
> I know I have seen that woman before. I just can't remember if it was on the island or not...


She tried to *not* sell Jack an engagement ring.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> She tried to *not* sell Jack an engagement ring.


I thought it was Desmond?


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

It was Desmond at the jewelers when he was time traveling and she was the lady in the store telling him that you can't change things that happened back in time. She also showed up in a show this season at the end with Ben with some huge machine (time travel machine I guess).


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I've only become addicted to Lost in the last year or so.  I remember that I saw the first episode when it aired, but was really turned off by the "monster" thing.  I thought it was going to turn into some kind of Land of the Lost type of thing.  After hearing so much about it and the fact that it is still a popular show I watched the first few seasons on DVD from Netflix.  Then I was able to watch the last full season on ABC.com for free before this season started.  Now I watch the current season on my computer whenever I get the time.  

This season is already crazy and confusing and I am loving it.  All these theories are so great!  My favorite characters are Sayid (okay, I don't know what it says about me but ... ) and Desmond.  I like Sawyer too, but the whole Jack, Kate, Sawyer thing drives me batty.  My biggest question right now is what is going on with Sun?!  She is acting so different and seems to have an agenda all her own.  I know it is because she blames practically everyone for Jin's (supposed) death, but it seems like a completely different person.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> It was Desmond at the jewelers when he was time traveling and she was the lady in the store telling him that you can't change things that happened back in time. She also showed up in a show this season at the end with Ben with some huge machine (time travel machine I guess).


Ooops, at least I got the jewelry part right. Besides, Jack and Desmond are so easily confused


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> What does The Little Prince have to do with Lost?


And it was the title of the episode, I think two weeks ago.


chobitz said:


> I am forgetting characters but who was that older woman in the church, besides the scientist's mother of course.


Her name is Eloise Hawking, and, yes, Desmond ran into her while his brain was time traveling. She explained to him that he couldn't change anything in the past because the universe had "a way of course correcting." I think the "machine" was some kind of pendulum to find the location of the island based on the magnetic fields of the earth, or something.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Yep, The Littlest Prince was also the name of last weeks episode (the one where Jin washed up, and Sawyer watched Aarons birth) so it could be an interesting read!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Wasn't Alex supposed to be Ben's daughter? Russo was already pregnant when she came to the island so....did Ben just adopt her after Russo went crazy?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ben and the Others kidnapped Alex and Ben lied to her about being her father. He did love her though and thought of her as being his daughter.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Wasn't Alex supposed to be Ben's daughter? Russo was already pregnant when she came to the island so....did Ben just adopt her after Russo went crazy?


In season 1, Rouseau told Sayid that the Others had taken her child away. When Alex entered the picture, it was pretty obvious that she was the missing child, and it was soon confirmed in the show. We don't yet know the real circumstances surrounding her "adoption" by Ben. Rouseau says that the Others took her, but she's nuttier than a fruitcake, so who knows?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow. So much happened last night... I'll wait for other comments so I don't spoil anything for folks who might have not watched it yet.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think last night's episode was one of the best yet. Everything is starting to tie in. I can't wait until next week. I don't want to say anything that might spoil it for those that haven't watched yet either.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

To heck with them...it's been over 9 hours since Anju could have seen it in Hawaii.  

Who beat up Ben?
"When" are Jack and Kate and Hurley that Jin shows up driving the well maintained Dharma VW?
Where is everybody else from the plane?
What did Kate do with Aaron?
How did Hurley and Sayid even know about the flight?

I need ANSWERS!  (or, failing that, I'd be happy with any sort of random theory that anybody cares to propose).


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

OK so we were thrown some religious clues..

1. 316 - the title and flight were 316. John 3:16 says:


> For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son,that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have *eternal life*


. The emphasis is mine. Look behind the actual biblical verse..who will have eternal life? The six? Those on the island? Or maybe Richard?

2. St Thomas - Doubting Thomas but oh so much more. Check out:
The Gospel of Thomas
So what does this controversial text have to do with lost? Check out this quote from wikipedia:



> For Thomas there are only two realms of existence: the material realm and the spiritual realm. The spiritual realm is a blissful reality of goodness, life, and light; it is the "Kingdom of the Father". The material realm is a reality of evil, death, and darkness. From Thomas' point of view, the material world is the world of death ruled over by the Lion (possibly a reference to the lion-headed Yaldabaoth in classically Gnostic literature) and his minions or rulers.
> 
> While most people in this material world, according to this ancient belief, are lifeless, soulless beings (little more than animated corpses) created to serve the Lion and his rulers; *a few people are actually spiritual beings in disguise.These chosen few - though clothed in a mortal body - are actually immortal pre-existent beings of light and "Children of the Living Father" who have become intoxicated and fallen asleep under the weight of the material world and its vices. These solitary elect, upon hearing the words of the Living Jesus, will then shake off their slumber and - upon the death of the material body - will return to the Kingdom of the Father.*


The emphasis is mine. Could the ones on the island "children of the living father" but have fallen asleep as the article says? Maybe the Others are the "awakened children"? It would also explain why in the first few seasons the others sent some of the survivors off the island saying they didn't "belong". They were not "children of the living God" so they had to go.

What does that make Richard (the lynchpin, the immortal)? Hmm maybe Thomas himself? Or maybe even Jesus?

If you want to know more about Gnostic faith (where the Gospel of Thomas comes from) there are tons of pages out there.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Kate and Jack slept together the night before ...is she now pregnant as this would recreate Sun's pregnancy from the first crash?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Kate and Jack splet together the night before ...is she now pregnant as this would recreate Sun's pregnancy from the first crash?


Sun got pregnant AFTER the crash but Claire was pregnant before the crash. So maybe you are right but about substituting Kate for Claire.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Well Hurley brings on the guitar case...I think to represent Charlie who brought on a guitar...It looked like Sayid had a "US Marshall" type person with him like Kate from the first crash.  Obviously Locke in the coffin simulates  Jack's father.  All this to make the crash as much like the first as possible....just my thoughts


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Buying all the stand by seats was such a sweet Hurley thing to do.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

the chick that was the us marshal escorting Sayid was so familiar...  anyone recognize her?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I need to buy all of the back seasons. I can't keep up. I am racking my brain, who was the pilot? It does look like Sayid was playing Kate's part. This is a great season and it is explaining a lot of things. Can't wait until next week.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> the chick that was the us marshal escorting Sayid was so familiar... anyone recognize her?


She looked a lot like Anna Lucia(not sure if that's the exact spelling) but it wasn't her.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I need to buy all of the back seasons. I can't keep up. I am racking my brain, who was the pilot? It does look like Sayid was playing Kate's part. This is a great season and it is explaining a lot of things. Can't wait until next week.


The pilot was Frank. He was supposed to be the pilot for Oceanic 815 but was too drunk to fly that day. He felt guilty and became the helicopter pilot for the frieghter.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> To heck with them...it's been over 9 hours since Anju could have seen it in Hawaii.
> 
> Who beat up Ben?


I read someplace that Ben had gone to Widmore after Alex's death and promised him that he would kill his daughter. "Penelope, is it?" (Thank goodness other folks have better memories than I). So the blood, I believe is from Desmond's fmaily. Its either Penny or Charlie or (hopefully) Desmond beat the snot out of Ben. He was at a marina when he called Jack.



> Where is everybody else from the plane?


I think the plane went on the Guam, and the 6 "time travelled" to the Island. The flashes were just like the time travel flashes. I wonder if Frank is with them. And I'd love to hear how they can explain passengers disappearing. Although, there were Ariba Air water bottles during one of the jumps so maybe the plane did crash...



> What did Kate do with Aaron?


My hope is Kate gave him to Claire's mother.



> How did Hurley and Sayid even know about the flight?


I think Kate contacted them and convinced them to come.

I need ANSWERS! (or, failing that, I'd be happy with any sort of random theory that anybody cares to propose).

[/quote]


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

mom133d said:


> The pilot was Frank. He was supposed to be the pilot for Oceanic 815 but was too drunk to fly that day. He felt guilty and became the helicopter pilot for the frieghter.


Thank you, it was driving me crazy.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

i wonder who that guy is that gave Jack his condolences when they were in line.  that was just hinkey.  i suspect he's someone that Mr. Widmore hired.  And did you guys notice that the van that Jin was driving was brand-new looking?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

*sniff* no one liked my newest theoy?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> i wonder who that guy is that gave Jack his condolences when they were in line. that was just hinkey.  i suspect he's someone that Mr. Widmore hired. And did you guys notice that the van that Jin was driving was brand-new looking?


Regarding Jin...I'm guessing the island still hasn't time traveled back to the present and it appears Jin may have been with the Dharma initiative at one point in the past. We was wearing their uniform and driving a new VW bus. We'll see next week if he recognizes Jack and company.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I think he did recognize them, something about his expression.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I stopped reading the posts when I got to where everyone was beginning to discuss last night's show... I record it and try really hard to save it so the hubby and I can watch it together when he gets home on Friday evenings. He is coming in a day early I will be able to watch it tonight... Please continue discussing and I will be back later tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I love all these theories.  I have to say that I laughed out loud when Frank came out to talk to Jack.  He then saw Kate, Hurley, Sun, Sayid and said "We're not going to Guam, are we?"


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dazlyn said:


> I love all these theories. I have to say that I laughed out loud when Frank came out to talk to Jack. He then saw Kate, Hurley, Sun, Sayid and said "We're not going to Guam, are we?"


LOL... that was my favorite line!! My fav lines usually come from Hurley or Sawyer, but that one was great!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

chobitz said:


> *sniff* no one liked my newest theoy?


Sorry, but I don't like it (but I still like you! ) I just don't think that Kate would want to get pregnant with Jack's baby, either intentionally, or through carelessness. I also don't _want_ it to happen, since I'm now a confirmed Skater.



Dazlyn said:


> I love all these theories. I have to say that I laughed out loud when Frank came out to talk to Jack. He then saw Kate, Hurley, Sun, Sayid and said "We're not going to Guam, are we?"


LOL! I love Frank, and I agree that that was the best line of the night!



LSbookend said:


> I think he did recognize them, something about his expression.


I also think Jin recognized them. I think that the last flash when Locke turned the wheel left them in early Dharma Initiative time. So he's present day Jin stuck in the seventies or so. This also fits with Faraday showing up at the construction of the Orchid, and, presumably, him telling young Charlotte that she will die if she comes back to the island.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> I think he did recognize them, something about his expression.


I think so too. Remember the look he had on his face when he was washed up on the beach. When the pregnant womanintroduced herself as Danielle Rousseau.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

This may be a good episode to watch the "enhanced" showing next week.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> She looked a lot like Anna Lucia(not sure if that's the exact spelling) but it wasn't her.


That was my thought, too. I was listening to one of the Lost podcasts, and they rattled off a whole list of guest stars that hadn't been on the show before. I'm sure that Sayid's companion and the guy that spoke to Jack in the ticket line must have been two of them. I wonder if they will reappear later? Speaking of reappearing, where are Sayid and Sun? Do you think they went to a different time, or are they just somewhere else on the island?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

According to this article they are here to stay http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20259937,00.html (I don't think they're mentioned until page 4). They're is lots' of mythology for you Chobitz...some involving Doubting Thomas but mostly regarding Ulysses and Narnia.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

the pilot's line about not going to guam was classic!  My DH and I were busting up when he said that - he's one of my favorite characters on the show.

***spoilers below about next week's preview***













and why do i do this to myself but i got so upset when they showed the previews for next week and they showed that ben lied about knowing that Locke committed suicide.  Like okay, i get that ben likes to lie but geez why not just say oh yeah, i heard that's what happened, and leave the lie to just not being there when it happened.  why the need to lie that he didn't even know it happened?  gah.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> and why do i do this to myself but i got so upset when they showed the previews for next week and they showed that ben lied about knowing that Locke committed suicide. Like okay, i get that ben likes to lie but geez why not just say oh yeah, i heard that's what happened, and leave the lie to just not being there when it happened. why the need to lie that he didn't even know it happened? gah.


LOL! He does seem a bit pathological, doesn't he?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

marianner said:


> That was my thought, too. I was listening to one of the Lost podcasts, and they rattled off a whole list of guest stars that hadn't been on the show before. I'm sure that Sayid's companion and the guy that spoke to Jack in the ticket line must have been two of them. I wonder if they will reappear later? Speaking of reappearing, where are Sayid and Sun? Do you think they went to a different time, or are they just somewhere else on the island?


If the whole scenario of having everyone on the plane together and recreating as much as the original flight as possible, then Sayid and Sun have to be on the other side of the island. The original crash resulted in the "tail section people" to crash on the other side of the island and were seperated from the rest.



marianner said:


> I also think Jin recognized them. I think that the last flash when Locke turned the wheel left them in early Dharma Initiative time. So he's present day Jin stuck in the seventies or so. This also fits with Faraday showing up at the construction of the Orchid, and, presumably, him telling young Charlotte that she will die if she comes back to the island.


I agree. That is exactly what the hubby & I thought when we saw Jin dressed in the Dharma coveralls.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Kate and Jack slept together the night before ...is she now pregnant as this would recreate Sun's pregnancy from the first crash?


Wow, that could be true! Although as someone else pointed out it would be more likely recreating Claires pregnancy since Sun wasn't pregnant on the flight.



ScottBooks said:


> Buying all the stand by seats was such a sweet Hurley thing to do.


I know!

You know, one of my favorite things to do on my Kindle is copy and paste a bunch or pages from Lostpedia and paste it in a Word document then send it to my Kindle. It is fun reading all the theories while I'm waiting for the next episode. I also love the podcasts.

I felt like this was a good episode, but it left me with more questions than answers... again!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Panjo said:


> You know, one of my favorite things to do on my Kindle is copy and paste a bunch or pages from Lostpedia and paste it in a Word document then send it to my Kindle. It is fun reading all the theories while I'm waiting for the next episode. I also love the podcasts.


Ooh, good idea!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

So... far fetched, but here it goes.

If they are trying to recreate the original flight as much as possible, who was that guy that offered his condolences to Jack? He was interesting... I thought maybe a plant by Widmore? He's on the flight, too. If there is a plant on this flight, perhaps there was also one on the original flight. Bernard? LOL. Come to think of it, wasn't there someone on the original flight that offered condolences to Jack on bringing his fathers body along Hmmm...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Panjo said:


> Come to think of it, wasn't there someone on the original flight that offered condolences to Jack on bringing his fathers body along Hmmm...


I believe it was Sayid who offered Jack condolences.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

mom133d said:


> I believe it was Sayid who offered Jack condolences.


I think you are right... I may have to go pull out the DVDs and rewatch the first season!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Time paradox, way to confuse everyone. What happens if Jack meets Jack of the past, etc... Do you think he would try to destroy himself thinking it was a trick from the others? 

Another question, I don't remember. What happened to the rest of the others that went into hiding before the boat arrived?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ I was wondering that myself!!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> Time paradox, way to confuse everyone. What happens if Jack meets Jack of the past, etc... Do you think he would try to destroy himself thinking it was a trick from the others?
> 
> Another question, I don't remember. What happened to the rest of the others that went into hiding before the boat arrived?


I think the time traveling folks are invisible to themselves in the past. I think thats where the 'whispers' come from in earlier seasons.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

ahh...  DH came up with the fact that the chick escorting Sayid isn't replacing Ana Lucia, she's replacing the Marshall that escorted Kate.  The hinkey condolences dude is the one replacing Ana Lucia, because he gave the condolences to Jack about the dead guy, just like she did (in the airport bar) when he was traveling with his dead father.  Since the original marshall died as a result of the wreck (shrapnel in the belly), does that mean that he wasn't really supposed to be on the island and therefore, the new marshall chick will die/not get to the island?  I think that Ana Lucia was not really supposed to die so the island is going to replace her with hinkey dude.  And does that mean Libby will also be replaced by the island?  If so, who? - we never knew her story just that we knew she was lying because at one point, she was a patient with Hurley in the mental institution.  





****previews spoilers****











if ben was there when locke committed suicide, then there's a possibility that locke didn't even write the note.  ben could have written it just to further his agenda with jack.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

ooh, ooh, so, I was thinking about what made Hurley and Sayiid change their minds. I figure whatever arrested Sayiid changed his mind (maybe he killed someone for Ben in Guam and then Ben turned him in knowing it would get him on the flight?) but what about Hurley? I think that Charlie or Libby visited Hurley and told him he had to come. I like the idea of it being Libby, since we never did get the story about why she was working in the mental hospital. Plus, when Hurley "saw" Ana Lucia she said, "Libby says hi". Interesting!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's another crazy theory..

We know the series ends in 2012 right? Well in the Mayan culture 2012 is the end of the world. My husband looked at a screen cap of the 'temple' and he said it looks more Mayan then Egyptian!

So maybe its something to do with Mayan myths?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Here's another crazy theory..
> 
> We know the series ends in 2012 right? Well in the Mayan culture 2012 is the end of the world. My husband looked at a screen cap of the 'temple' and he said it looks more Mayan then Egyptian!
> 
> So maybe its something to do with Mayan myths?


Wow...that's a good one...I love all these crazy theories. I hope the end doesn't disappoint.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Here's another crazy theory..
> 
> We know the series ends in 2012 right? Well in the Mayan culture 2012 is the end of the world. My husband looked at a screen cap of the 'temple' and he said it looks more Mayan then Egyptian!
> 
> So maybe its something to do with Mayan myths?


Well, as I heard or read somewhere the other day, you don't show an atomic bomb on a TV show unless you intend to detonate it.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I heard someone say that maybe they will detonate the bomb the day before the original flight crashed on the island, so the crash would never happen. Interesting, but then they wouldn't know each other, etc I dunno, sounds like a let down ending to me! 

I also heard someone say that the make up of the flight to Guam, which is imitating the original flight, is also similar to Danielle Rousseaus flight years ago. So maybe the original flight that the Losties were on was intended to mimic a previous flight to get someone back there


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I think the time traveling folks are invisible to themselves in the past. I think thats where the 'whispers' come from in earlier seasons.


good thought, I like that


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> Another question, I don't remember. What happened to the rest of the others that went into hiding before the boat arrived?


They're in normal time, 2004 or whatever it was. Richard told Locke that they didn't disappear; Locke did. Although that begs the question, why not? The mysterious "vaccine" perhaps? I wonder what's happening to Claire?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm surprised that no one has started talking about last week's episode, The Life and Death of Jeremy Bentham. I still don't believe that


Spoiler



Ben killed Locke


! And now they are


Spoiler



on Hydra Island together, with Ben wounded


. Looks like that's where the boats came from, so was it


Spoiler



the O6 shooting at the island gang, or some of the other crash survivors


?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am still trying to wrap my head around the fact that Ben strangled John and then strung him up!! That and Widmore "helping" John... I mean, isn't he supposed to be the bad guy?? Of course, Ben has proved himself over and over to be a HUGE liar and manipulator!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am still trying to wrap my head around the fact that Ben strangled John and then strung him up!! That and Widmore "helping" John... I mean, isn't he supposed to be the bad guy?? Of course, Ben has proved himself over and over to be a HUGE liar and manipulator!


I don't like Ben _or_ Widmore (still don't trust him) very much. I'm rooting for the Losties to take over the island!


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

marianner said:


> I wonder what's happening to Claire?


Sorry, I'm jumping in late on this discussion without reading all the posts, so this may have been covered already. Our family Kindle-fest this weekend also included about an hour of Lost-talk and speculation. Someone had heard that it's been announced that Claire won't be on the show this year (except maybe only for s quick spot here and there) but will return as a regular cast member next season.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> Well, as I heard or read somewhere the other day, you don't show an atomic bomb on a TV show unless you intend to detonate it.


"One must not put a loaded rifle on the stage if no one is thinking of firing it." Anton Chekhov, letter to Aleksandr Semenovich Lazarev (pseudonym of A. S. Gruzinsky), 1 November 1889.

Mike


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Great episode! The acting was so good, I actually liked Locke off island, and felt sorry for him. I also felt like Ben was sorry to kill Locke. His expression while doing it seemed sad. Perhaps he knew that Locke would come back to life?

I also heard someone say that they don't think Helen is really dead. I tend to agree... they easily could have made a headstone somewhere for her. I think she'll pop up someplace. 

i'm anxious for next week, I want to see what happens with the O6! I also wonder if Aaron and Sun's daughter somehow were on the plane. in the original flight 815 there were two kids, a boy and a girl I think in the tail section.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Panjo said:


> Great episode! The acting was so good, I actually liked Locke off island, and felt sorry for him. I also felt like Ben was sorry to kill Locke. His expression while doing it seemed sad. Perhaps he knew that Locke would come back to life?
> 
> I also heard someone say that they don't think Helen is really dead. I tend to agree... they easily could have made a headstone somewhere for her. I think she'll pop up someplace.
> 
> i'm anxious for next week, I want to see what happens with the O6! I also wonder if Aaron and Sun's daughter somehow were on the plane. in the original flight 815 there were two kids, a boy and a girl I think in the tail section.


Good points... Maybe Ben knew John had to die to go back, BUT it was also noted in a previous episode that when Ben left the island he wouldn't be able to go back, so maybe he had to kill John to return since the Others can't have 2 leaders and Ben wanted his position back??

Not sure about Sun's little girl, but Aaron was one of the O6 (not Ben) and since all of the O6 were supposed to return to the island, Aaron should be there somewhere...


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

So here's something I was thinking about. Walt had a dream that Locke was standing on the beach in a suit and people wanted to kill him. What if this "dream" was more like a memory? Like what happened to Desmond when his past changed? Maybe somehow Walt was on the plane, and is on the beach somewhere and picking up on vibes from people/others/the island that they want to kill him? If the plane landed in a time earlier than when Locke met him in NY, he would have this memory/dream. Maybe? The whole time thing is too confusing to me!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Panjo said:


> So here's something I was thinking about. Walt had a dream that Locke was standing on the beach in a suit and people wanted to kill him. What if this "dream" was more like a memory? Like what happened to Desmond when his past changed? Maybe somehow Walt was on the plane, and is on the beach somewhere and picking up on vibes from people/others/the island that they want to kill him? If the plane landed in a time earlier than when Locke met him in NY, he would have this memory/dream. Maybe? The whole time thing is too confusing to me!


Good catch! I watched the episode over two days, and I had totally forgotten about that! So, is Walt going to show up? I wonder if Walt is somehow skipping through time, or if it's just something about his "special"-ness that's making him dream about it. And what is Locke going to do to make these new crashies want to kill him?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

OK, before this season started, I said, no way will


Spoiler



Sawyer and Juliet hook up


, that would totally be jumping the shark. But they did it, and it just seemed so _right_. After all it has been three years!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's a cool recap of the last episode- it has some great info on some of the egyptian stuff that they showed!
http://darkufo.blogspot.com/2009/03/lafleur-recap-and-analysis-by-erika.html


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay so why must lost do this weird thing every season where they can't seem to just go through and play a new episode every week. Why must they put in these off weeks. Does anybody remember that big break between shows a few seasons ago. Grrr

PS 
what other shows is everyone watching?
Me: The Secret Life of the American Teenager - ABC family Monday's at 8
      Friday Night Lights- NBC Friday's at 9


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I believe the big break last time was because of the writer's strike. I can't figure out why they didn't have a new episode last night. Was it because of Scrubs? Wasn't Scrubs on ABC before? I'm not sure I've never watched Scrubs before. Did they not want to compete against American Idol last night?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I secretly love the Secret Life of the American Teenager.  Amy's having the baby next week!!!  I'm the only person I know who watches it.  

I also love...Millionaire Matchmaker, Top Chef, The REal Housewifes, That show with Jeff Lewis and Jenny (can't think of the name right now).  I guess this means I love Bravo TV...

Oh one more...HBO"s...Big Love


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I believe the big break last time was because of the writer's strike. I can't figure out why they didn't have a new episode last night. Was it because of Scrubs? Wasn't Scrubs on ABC before? I'm not sure I've never watched Scrubs before. Did they not want to compete against American Idol last night?


Scrubs has been on NBC until this year. NBC cancelled it and ABC picked it up for this last season. And last night was a repeat too!

I thought the break might have been because of "March Madness" but I guess maybe American Idol. When is it back? next week? When will AI finally end? (Seriously, when will it and the rest of "reality TV" end?) I think Chuck and Heroes are both skipped Monday as well. More time to read, right?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Scrubs has been on NBC until this year. NBC cancelled it and ABC picked it up for this last season. And last night was a repeat too!
> 
> I thought the break might have been because of "March Madness" but I guess maybe American Idol. When is it back? next week? When will AI finally end? (Seriously, when will it and the rest of "reality TV" end?) I think Chuck and Heroes are both skipped Monday as well. More time to read, right?


There is a new episode next Wednesday. If ABC wanted to pick up Scrubs you would think it would have had new episodes. The reality shows are really crazy. Have you seen the new that they are touting on Fox with the Osbornes? What ever happened to family shows? Remember when they went thought the stage of all of the variety shows, Carol Burnet, Sony and Cher and Donny & Marie. At least those had entertainment value. Hopefully, the reality TV will also pass.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I watch entirely too much TV. My husband and I together watch Lost, Scrubs, The Office, and did watch Heroes, but I've totally lost interest so now he can watch it himself. 

My own guilty pleasures are Big Love, House, Project Runway, (sometimes) Survivor, and this season The Amazing Race.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Panjo said:


> I watch entirely too much TV. My husband and I together watch Lost, Scrubs, The Office, and did watch Heroes, but I've totally lost interest so now he can watch it himself.
> 
> My own guilty pleasures are Big Love, House, Project Runway, (sometimes) Survivor, and this season The Amazing Race.


Panjo - I'm there with you - Lost, House, Big Love (was that last episode with the Nikki/boyfriend/wives/Bill confrontation in the street terrific, or what?), Amazing Race. Plus 24, Biggest Loser, and Brothers & Sisters (oh - and - really embarrassing - Celebrity Apprentice)

I'm so glad postings here discussed that there was not a Lost episode this week. I thought my recorder went on the fritz!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I have been toying with the idea of getting sucked into Celebrity Apprentice, mostly because I used to think that Tom Green was hilarious. But I'm old now and I'm afraid I'll just think he's stupid.  

So if we're admitting guilty pleasures I'll admit to also having America's Next Top Model,  One Tree Hill,  and The Real Housewives of Orange County on my DVR. OTH has gotten really really boring this season so I haven't watched it at all. Real Housewives is a last resort if there is nothing else on I'll listen to it while I sew.

Oh, I also like Top Chef. 

I haven't seen this weeks episode of Big Love! Off to sew/watch it now. 

Above all, Lost is my favorite.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Once I watch one episode of those reality shows I get sucked in.  The key for me is not to watch them.  Then on Sunday afternoons when nothing else is on I watch the marathons and I'm back into the shows...
Lost is my favorite but....Big Love is getting really good...only 2 more episodes.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been watching Lost since the beginning.  There were a few times in season 3 when I almost gave up due to the lack of progress in the story line, but the last two seasons have me glad that I'm still viewing.  The time travel angle has added a new twist to the series and has really hooked me back into the show.

I watch way too much television.  Trying to cut back for more reading time, but that hasn't been working out too well so far.

- Walter...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Got hooked when it started and now have too big an investment to quit now.
Especially when there is only supposed to be one more season - so next year we will learn all.
Ok, so I am rationalizing.
Geoff T.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I also thought next year was the last season but somebody here posted the last season will be 2012...Something about some end of the world theory.  Does anybody else remember that...


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that there is only one season left after the current one.

- Walter...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

From what I have read and seen this is suppose to be the last season. That's why they are trying explain everything. I've watched from the beginning and wasn't going to keep watching, but once I would see the new episode I was back in.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Went to the wiki - _In May 2007, it was announced that Lost would continue for its fourth, fifth, and sixth seasons, concluding with the 117th produced episode in May 2010. These three final seasons were planned to consist of 16 episodes each, running weekly in the spring uninterrupted by repeats. However, due to the 2007-2008 Writers Guild of America strike, the fourth season was shortened to 14 episodes. To compensate, seasons five and six will each consist of seventeen episodes.[12] Episodes from the first four seasons of the series have begun airing in off-network syndication in the U.S., distributed by Disney-ABC Domestic Television, on G4 and Sci Fi._

Pretty good recap actually. Need to read it later - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_(TV_series)


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

Ooooooh, I can't wait for next week!!! It's supposed to be a Richard Alpert-centered episode! YAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!

And I totally called it that


Spoiler



Charles Widmore was Daniel's father. Oh man, when the mom shot Daniel - that was cold! Who thinks Richard Alpert might be Egyptian? *raises hand*



I hope they show more about "what lies in the shadow of the statue." So, is there a third group now?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I was trying to figure it out.
Then I gave some effort to following the "clues" on the internet and following the fan discussions.
But I have now given up.
I just turn it on and watch.
I enjoy it.  I admit it.
And I will find out whatever I will find out.
Cause I feel like Hugo most of the time.
Just sayin......


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Geoff...I now feel the same way. I'm giving up on trying to figure it out.  It is what it is.  Each week I think we'll get some questions answered and each week I have more questions. Having said that...I love the show.  It is the best and smartest show on right now.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> Ooooooh, I can't wait for next week!!! It's supposed to be a Richard Alpert-centered episode! YAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I totally called it that
> 
> ...


I called it too...


Spoiler



Hubby said no way, Daniel's father is Richard, but I was right!!


 

We just watched it tonight. Can't wait til next week!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

This is my favorite show. We didn't watch it for the first three seasons but heard such good things about it. Our former pastor used to watch it all the time. My husband bought them for me on DVD's and gave them to me for my birthday. I was really mad at first because I didn't want that kind of a birthday present!!!  After I started watching them I became addicted.
Since getting my Kindle I have quit watching a few other programs because I'd rather be reading.
Kdawna


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I always read on my Kindle during the commericals and then stop when the show comes back on when I watch Lost and I have noticed that my Kindle has never gone to screensaver during the show.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I always read on my Kindle during the commericals and then stop when the show comes back on when I watch Lost and I have noticed that my Kindle has never gone to screensaver during the show.


Uh-oh. It has been synchronized with the island's force.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Really. . . .it just means that there aren't any segments of actual program longer than 10 minutes.  

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> I hope they show more about "what lies in the shadow of the statue." So, is there a third group now?


Seems to be. The dominant theory is that they are related somehow to the


Spoiler



Dharma Initiative


. One of the podcasts made the excellent point that the "what lies in the shadow of the statue" question reminded them of


Spoiler



Desmond's riddle - what did one snowman say to the other snowman.


 And Jay and Jack (I think it was Jack, actually) think the answer is


Spoiler



nothing, because the shadow of the statue is the smoke monster, and no one can "lie" to it.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

okay, I cry bullsh17 on that one - no way was that a richard alpert episode!!!  sure, he was in it, but we didn't get the backstory or nuthin'!  *grump grump whine whine*  Geez, i'd looooooove to find out exactly how old he is and how he got there.  bah.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am supposed to wait for hubby to get home on Friday so we can watch together, but I may have to take a peek!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> okay, I cry bullsh17 on that one - no way was that a richard alpert episode!!! sure, he was in it, but we didn't get the backstory or nuthin'! *grump grump whine whine* Geez, i'd looooooove to find out exactly how old he is and how he got there. bah.


Well, we did find out that


Spoiler



he's not nearly as smart as we thought he was.


 I do agree, though, that I'd like to see some backstory from his point of view.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

Heehee, yeah it was great seeing the tables turned on richard and ben.  i loved the look on their faces, esp. at the end.  it sucks that the next episode is the season finale.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> it sucks that the next episode is the season finale.


At least it's a double!


----------



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

Any guesses about Jacob? Would be interesting if he turns out to be


Spoiler



Lock


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Tarma said:


> Any guesses about Jacob? Would be interesting if he turns out to be
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nah. We got a glimpse of him, and he has


Spoiler



hair


.


----------



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

After a


Spoiler



resurrection


, what's a little


Spoiler



hair


?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Tarma said:


> After a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


LOL


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And you know there is a reason for that twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am not liking the end of this season!! How dare them end like that and then tell me I have to wait until 2010!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Ohhhhhh...I thought it was the best episode ever.  Good thing I tiVo's it because I need to watch it again.  I can't believe we have to wait until next year to find out who was the guy dressed in black with Jacob.  Once again some questions were answered but more questions need to be answered.  I love this show.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Ohhhhhh...I thought it was the best episode ever. Good thing I tiVo's it because I need to watch it again. I can't believe we have to wait until next year to find out who was the guy dressed in black with Jacob. Once again some questions were answered but more questions need to be answered. I love this show.


I liked it too. Made me remember why I like the show so much.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay...so I think it's good versus evil.  Jacob was good, and mystery man is evil.  Did you notice the statue was only a foot with a heel...do you think it's a linked to the Bible and how Jacob grabbed at the heel?  I don't know...just a thought.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay...so I think it's good versus evil. Jacob was good, and mystery man is evil. Did you notice the statue was only a foot with a heel...do you think it's a linked to the Bible and how Jacob grabbed at the heel? I don't know...just a thought.


Hmm... I didn't think of that.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay...so I think it's good versus evil. Jacob was good, and mystery man is evil. Did you notice the statue was only a foot with a heel...do you think it's a linked to the Bible and how Jacob grabbed at the heel? I don't know...just a thought.


I think there are a lot of bible references. A Few of my thoughts...When you first see Jacob the whole statue is there not just the foot...also a clipper ship is coming so what year is that....obviously Locke really is dead and the guy with Jacob found the loophole and came back through Locke. So much to think about!!! If Jacob is good then I assume Ben is good because he was working on behalf of Jacob.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea....I think Jacob is good....and the "fake" Locke is evil.  I think Ben is good...just fell into evil hands.  Can't wait for 2010!!! LOL!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know; I'm not convinced that Jacob is the good one. He seems nice, but also a little creepy, and I think it's weird how he seems to be manipulating everybody behind the scenes.

I am _so_ mad that they killed off


Spoiler



Juliet


! I was sure that it was going to be


Spoiler



Sayid


. I have a faint hope the


Spoiler



she


 will make another appearance in season 6, but then I heard today that


Spoiler



Elizabeth Mitchell


 now has a part in another series.

So what do you all think about the incident? Did they change anything? I'm still of the opinion that all their plans will end up bringing about the past as they know it, but when they showed the black Lost on the white background, I'm sure that must mean that something changed. I think it's going to be something a lot more subtle, though, than them never crash landing on the island and getting to LA safely.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually on the first episode when the plane crashed there was a white flash with Jack opening his eye...just like the ending of this last show.  So it looks like they are back where they started.  Now evil is in the picture so things might be different.  I too think Jacob is good, and the other guy isn't.  I guess we will have to find out in 2010.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

And where does Charles Widmore fit into all of this?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> And where does Charles Widmore fit into all of this?


Good question...hmmmm...not sure.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The bomb exploding would also explain what happened to the statue and why there is only a foot left. I saved it too and we watched part of it again this evening. I wanted to see the part with Jacob and the man on the beach. Looking at their clothes, I also got the impression of good and evil.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I know it was a good episode because I keep thinking about it and am getting a  few more revelations each time.  I might be wrong but a few things do seem to be coming together.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

My plan is to watch it again, it was so good. I felt bad for Ben for a few seconds. I was really shocked how he tore into Jacob. That Locke gives me the creeps with his smiles. I was shocked what was in the locker. I thought it was some monster or something. 
  Kdawna


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> when they showed the black Lost on the white background, I'm sure that must mean that something changed.


Or it could just mean that the director thought it would look cool to have a black logo because the screen had turned white at the end of the episode. There are numerous times in the podcasts where the writers/producers have said that they did something because it was cool/artistic, and the fans shouldn't read anything into it, as there was no hidden meaning.

Mike


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

My daughter made an observation about Ben not being able to see Jacob until now...
  
Jacob only appears to people that need him. Locke, Kate, Sawyer 
Up until now Ben hasn't needed Jacob..


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> My daughter made an observation about Ben not being able to see Jacob until now...
> 
> Jacob only appears to people that need him. Locke, Kate, Sawyer
> Up until now Ben hasn't needed Jacob..


Good point. Ben followed Jacob blindly for over 30 years and only now has had doubts!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> Good point. Ben followed Jacob blindly for over 30 years and only now has had doubts!


right...which brings me back to thinking about the biblical angle.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yea....I think Jacob is good....and the "fake" Locke is evil. I think Ben is good...just fell into evil hands. Can't wait for 2010!!! LOL!


I agree that I thought that Jacob was good, but I have a hard time thinking that Ben could possibly be good.


Cowgirl said:


> I think there are a lot of bible references. A Few of my thoughts...When you first see Jacob the whole statue is there not just the foot...also a clipper ship is coming so what year is that....obviously Locke really is dead and the guy with Jacob found the loophole and came back through Locke. So much to think about!!! If Jacob is good then I assume Ben is good because he was working on behalf of Jacob.


If there is a biblical reference, then I wonder who the other guy who was with Jacob when the statue was still whole would be...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

So the other guy with Jacob when the statue was whole is now the fake Locke....I'm curious to find out who he really is too.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Or it could just mean that the director thought it would look cool to have a black logo because the screen had turned white at the end of the episode. There are numerous times in the podcasts where the writers/producers have said that they did something because it was cool/artistic, and the fans shouldn't read anything into it, as there was no hidden meaning.


Eh, I've thought about it, and I still think something changed. I think next season is going to start in the same place as season one (Jack in the jungle), but things are going to start diverging from there.


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

We are catching up tonight and I can't wait. I have learned not to go on Twitter on Wednesday nights because there are too many spoilers flying around for us West Coasters who have to wait an extra three hours to see it.


----------



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure it will be as simple as good and evil with Jacob & Lock2. Seems to be a lot of shades of grey in this show. Only think I know for sure is I do *NOT *want to wait until next January!


----------



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

In a way, I think I might turn out to be right about Lock.



Spoiler



Lock was "Jacob" or at least the person who had been calling himself Jacob. Remember when Ileana said "Jacob hasn't been here for a very long time?" I don't think it was Jacob directing Ben from the cabin, it was the other guy, which makes him Lock2.





Spoiler



An other calling the shots for the others?


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

So what did everyone think of the finale? Did the last season answer all of your questions? Did the conclusion satisfy you?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

The episode was great until the last 20 minutes.  SERIOUSLY?!  That whole alternate universe was Jack's heaven?  Are you KIDDING ME?!  THAT is how you end it??!!
I'm still mad about it.  What a copout ending.


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I think the flashsideways could be either an afterlife or a physical reality. 

I've studied the dialogue between Jack and his father, and it's actually very ambiguous. Christian never confirms that everyone's dead, just that they died in the island timeline. Even when he says "there is no time here"... the church conceals the Dharma Lamp Post, which sits over a pocket of island energy; in that way, it's an extension of the island, where, for all intents and purposes, time doesn't matter, especially for those touched by Jacob.

I think the writers left it open to interpretation, which is why they showed that stained glass window behind Christian, depicting symbols from all the major beliefs. Like Locke said, "It's all relative, Jack."


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

See, this is what I don't like about this show sometimes.  I never study dialogue, or figure out all the small nuances.  I know there is a ton I'm missing, and well - I just don't care enough to go digging to figure out each symbol.  
Interesting though, never thought about that take on it.


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

Subtlety and ambiguity are actually some of my favorite aspects of LOST, but I completely understand how it could be frustrating to viewers who don't want to waste countless hours poring over the details of a TV show; you almost have to have no life--LOL!

And at first, I interpreted the end the same way you did: that the flashsideways was only an afterlife. But then I started wondering what the point of the bomb was in the previous season. It quickly became clear that the writers either conned us in the cheapest way possible, or they had something more elaborate in the works. Relative to my perspective, they were shooting for the latter.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sure I'd actually get pretty geeked out if I started to get into it - I just know I don't have time!  I always appreciated that about lost as well, that a lot of it was open to interpretation, that there was always hidden aspects - it just got out of hand.  Most people say they stopped watching around season 5, and I totally understand why.  I want to be guessing, but I don't want to have to go to message boards to get it, you know?  

There are just too many things left unanswered to me, but I'm too lazy to go figure it out!  I guess I'm just happy it's over so I don't have to wonder anymore  !


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I was happy with it in the end - I didn't need to have everything answered, but I got my answers for the important stuff, which is what I think they intended.  I loved the symmetry of it - the first thing we saw on the show was Jack's eye opening, the last was his eye losing.  The first living thing he saw on the island was the dog, and that was the last.  I suspect if I went and watched it all from the beginning I'd see a lot of things that would tie together (like the shoe hanging in the tree near Jack's "spot" in the bamboo).  But I probably won't ever do that.  But...I was satisfied with the ending.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, wihtout getting into any speculation about what the end meant or what it didn't mean, did anyone else besides me have a misty-eyed moment when Charlie and Claire remembered each other?

Wow. I literally almost cried. A very unmanly thing to admit, but I'm OK with that.


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

David, today I rewatched the end of the finale, the enhanced version. The moment with Charlie and Claire is very touching. Even the viewers who didn't care for the conclusion can probably agree that the show nailed the sentimentality we all feel for the characters. I mean it's rare for a story to kill off all of its characters and make us happy about it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I watched almost every episode of the show - Seasons 1 all the way through most of 6 - for the first time in less than a month. I just went nuts. I was in love. Then I caught the final few episodes "live." I know the finale has its detractors, but I personally adored it.

Lost was one of the best television experiences of my life.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> Well, wihtout getting into any speculation about what the end meant or what it didn't mean, did anyone else besides me have a misty-eyed moment when Charlie and Claire remembered each other?
> 
> Wow. I literally almost cried. A very unmanly thing to admit, but I'm OK with that.


I grabbed the tissue box and a new box for my friends. The flashback of Sun and Jin/Juliet had me teary eyed as well. Hell, I'm teary eyed now remembering.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I also liked James and Juliet's reunion.  I did love all of these, and I loved the show as well.  I really just thought the alternate universe was the reality because of the bomb, and was dissapointed with the very end.  Other than that part, I loved the last episode also.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I can watch the very end and start sobbing.  (I know this because I did it - I was checking the first scene of the pilot vs the last scene of the show and tears were just rolling down my face.  It was Vincent that did it to me I think...)  And yep, the scenes where they remembered the island in "sideways" got me.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I love this show. DH and I watched every single episode of all six seasons.  If anyone caught the Jimmy Kimmel show that aired immediately after the season finale, Matthew Fox was a guest and said that there are some religions that believe that in order to move on after death, one has to remember his/her death, and also has to remember the people in their lives.  I do believe that everything that happened on the island was real, and that the flash sideways was an alternate universe where the characters went before they remembered each other and their deaths (although Matthew did admit that the entire thing was all about Jack--so it might be more accurate to say that it was Jack's alternate universe).  Once they remembered, they were ready to move on (final scene in the church) to the afterlife (whatever that may be).  I was satisfied by the ending, although I know some people who were not.  During the series, I didn't dig too deeply into trying to understand some of the deeper meaning, so maybe that's why I was happy with the ending.  And I also cried during the finale when the characters were remembering each other and their lives on the island (I really lost it at the end when Vincent came running out of the jungle to comfort Jack).  In fact, my DH was snuffling a bit, too.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Reading the comments made me remember those scenes, and just thinking about them pebbles the skin on my arms.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm another that loved the ending.  The only thing I really wish is that in the church Jack had asked his dad about what he was when Jack saw him on the island!  Overall, I thought it was satisfying and appropriate.  After Across the Sea I had resigned myself to the fact that pretty much all the island mythology had been answered and the rest would just be the conclusion to the Losties' story.  And, honestly, it's nice to still have some questions to think about.

Has anybody else pre-ordered the full series on DVD?  There's supposed to be extra footage from the finale that sounds like it might answer a couple (of the many!) of the little niggling questions still out there.


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's my alternate ending, totally credible given the level of ambiguity the writers left in the story: The flashsideways is a real timeline, and the alt-Christian Shepherd actually is the Man in Black.

Due to the fact that 815 never crashed and Jack et al never went back in time, the Man in Black achieved his goal and sank the island!  But not before getting off!!!

Think about it: where did Christian Shepherd's coffin go for all that time? They said it was lost? Give me a break. Someone intercepted it. That's why the body was missing from the coffin when Jack opened it. And hey, hadn't that happened once before to Christian's body? On the island? And then all of a sudden we see Christian Shepherd walking around the jungle, leading Jack off a cliff, and then to water. Hmm...

(Yemi's body disappeared too, remember? Somewhere right around the time the Man in Black took his form.)

"No, no," you guys might be saying. "The flashsideways was a limbo before an afterlife." And I'd say to you, so is life. LOST always made a metaphor of itself.  The island had been compared to limbo, too, remember? And compared to hell. So, yes, admittedly, the flashsideways is a metaphor for an afterlife... but that life is still physically real. Just like the island.

Reexamine Jack and Christian's final dialogue and you'll see how ambiguous it seems to be. Remember, Jack did die: on the island. And the other characters eventually died too, in the island timeline. But they haven't reached that future yet in the flashsideways; in the flashsideways, they're still alive. Remember that as you read Jack and Christian's dialogue. And remember there was no real... "now"... on the island either. You'll find all sorts of double and triple meaning.

So "Christian Shepherd," through Charles Widmore and Desmond David Hume, organizes this great concert and congregation; people on the pews as if the Chapel of the Lamp Post were some interdenominational airplane, powered by a pocket of island energy, and moving through time to a golden reunion.

And Christian's doing it because he needs the candidates to pass into the light.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

DL_Snell said:


> Here's my alternate ending, totally credible given the level of ambiguity the writers left in the story: The flashsideways is a real timeline, and the alt-Christian Shepherd actually is the Man in Black.
> 
> Due to the fact that 815 never crashed and Jack et al never went back in time, the Man in Black achieved his goal and sank the island! But not before getting off!!!
> 
> ...


Now my head hurts! But you have valid points.


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

Jen, LOL! It's a thinker, for sure. But I like the idea that the ending was just a con. Not to say that's what the writers intended. Just that they left open a hole that I like to fill with my own idea.


----------

